
Aurous offers to give up the fight, but the RIAA fights on - 6stringmerc
http://www.completemusicupdate.com/article/aurous-offers-to-give-up-the-fight-but-the-riaa-fights-on/
======
6stringmerc
> _Though, despite all this tough talk, Sampson’s lawyers apparently added:
> “Our clients are willing to transfer control of the Aurous domain and
> anything else you may require, including closing the site and all operations
> (which may have been done already), provide access to their Github and
> social media accounts as early as tomorrow” if the RIAA would agree to
> settle and call off the litigation._

Sorry, but once you poke the very litigous RIAA with a stick (and
"accidentally" open source the code on GitHub), I'm pretty sure they will do
everything possible to set an example for others. I'm not saying it's right to
be vindictive, but I can kind of see their line of reasoning. Sampson somehow,
to me, was being a more unsympathetic character than the RIAA, and that takes
some hubris.

